

Poppy Humanoid 3D-Printed Open-Source Robot Platform - danboarder
https://www.poppy-project.org/creatures/poppy-humanoid/

======
option_greek
When ever I see any humanoid robot model, I always wonder if its not possible
to replace all those motors with a single powerful one and somehow direct the
power to all those joints.

~~~
miahi
That's usually done using muscle-like hydraulic or pneumatic actuators, with
one central pump and pipes/tubes to direct the pressure to different
pistons/actuators.

[http://sreal.eecs.ucf.edu/people/phd/rpillatproject8.php](http://sreal.eecs.ucf.edu/people/phd/rpillatproject8.php)

------
ricardobeat
Over 8000€ for the diy kit. Are there any similar projects more oriented to
hobbyists?

